

Bit coin java web browser mining - mrmang

has anyone heard of it? bitcoinplus
if this pool is useful (please donate)<p>177nkdh8kCH2YWjikMBdivnRZZM8t2Jt98
======
dkersten
I have used it a bit on a reasonably high traffic site (but if you do this, be
careful - make sure its a site where people don't mind) and honestly, it
wasn't really worthwhile. The payouts are much too small. I may be wrong, but
Bitcoinplus seems to share equally between all miners, rather than
proportional to the CPU power put in. At least, a similar number of mhash/s in
a normal pool gave me much higher payouts.

